# C-section and still born



## LindseyR (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello!

I just need to confirm that I am correct in billing this scenario.

We have a patient that we followed for the last part of her pregnancy-she transfered to our practice from another practice............. Hx of previous c-section and diabetes. hx of poorly controlled diabetes, she is 35weeks and 5days... She called and stated that her blood sugars were not reading on the meter and that she had decreased fetal movement for the past 24-48hrs, she was asked to come to the hospital.....when she arrived at the hospital fetal demise was discovered. 
A c-section was preformed...the baby was stillborn-Are my codes correct:

59514
648.01
654.21
V27.1 OR 779.9 ?

Thanks for any help you can give me!!!

Lindsey


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 29, 2010)

*V27.1*

779.9 would be for the baby, not mom and you are coding for mom.


----------



## LindseyR (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------

